
The Charges Against Liberty Reserve Sound Familiar? Why That Should Worry You - DanBC
http://www.vanityfair.com/online/eichenwald/2013/05/liberty-reserve-charges-familiar
======
fianchetto
> there are plenty of people who should know better singing the praises of
> online financial currencies and other broad operations that operate outside
> the controls and oversight of governments.

"If the natural tendencies of mankind are so bad that it is not safe to permit
people to be free, how is it that the tendencies of these [regulators] are
always good? Do not the legislators and their appointed agents also belong to
the human race? Or do they believe that they themselves are made of a finer
clay than the rest of mankind?"

-Frederic Bastiat, 1850

~~~
BerislavLopac
Actually, they do, by the virtue of being at that position in the first place.
They believe that whatever got them to a position of power (popular vote,
birthright, money, even sheer luck) proves in their eyes that they are better
than everyone else.

